# Where's Ron?



## rwroth (Mar 24, 2008)

Where’s Ron Rutter (Fairfields.co.za)?

Historically, Ron has been helpful to TUGGERS in buying & selling South African TSs, but I now have to wonder where he is. I don’t want to be negative on him if he has been ill, out of the office, whatever, but I have recently been very frustrated with his inactivity. In June of 2006 he offered to help me sell a Glenmore Sands unit, has had nothing positive to offer, and even refused to pass paperwork on to another broker who did have a buyer for me. He has not answered numerous emails I sent to him – most recently on March 5.

Have others had similar experiences and/or know of a reason for his inactivity? The last note from him I’ve seen on TUG was in mid February.

Roy


----------



## bigrick (Mar 25, 2008)

I know the SA people have difficulty receiving emails from some email providers.  I suggest you send him a private mail via TUG.  He always gets these per TUG.  His TUG user name is ron1.


----------



## rwroth (Apr 5, 2008)

*Where's Ron*

I don't think making contact is an email issue. Ron just doesn't seem to want to cooperate. I've had the 2nd broker talk with him on the telephone and he (Ron) wouldn't transfer the vital paperwork that I supplied him long ago. I would like to hear his story.


----------



## bigrick (Apr 5, 2008)

I saw Ron replied near the end of this thread.

I have always found him reliable and helpful.


----------



## catwgirl (Apr 6, 2008)

Yes, Ron has always been great for me too.


----------



## rwroth (Apr 6, 2008)

*Where's Ron*

Thanks bigrick. I did email Ron thru the thread you gave me, so I'll see if my request will get to him. I agree that he has been helpful to TUGGERS and do wonder why he hasn't responded. Maybe it is an email problem.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Apr 6, 2008)

I sent a private message through TUG twice and he responded to me right away both times.
Bernie


----------



## got4boys (Jun 21, 2008)

*Still waiting for my money from Ron*

I sent my share certificates to him earlier this year (January) for Sudawala for 2 units because he said he was going to buy them. Was confirmed that he has them.

Haven't heard from him and I kept asking him about it. Have not heard from him since April and I have emailed him.

Peggy


----------



## ipowell (Jun 25, 2008)

I too have sent Ron my paperwork for selling my Mt Amanzi.  It has been many months and nothing has happened and I didn't get a response from my most recent email to him.  I know the mail works because we communicated this way when I originally talked with him.


----------



## king1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Long ago I sent my shareblock certificate and all required paperwork to Ron for a SA week that he said he had sold(really given away at the agreed upon price).  Have heard nothing and no reply to email.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 26, 2008)

I hope Ron is ok. He had been quite ill last time I was emailing him. Have any of you emailed Niky at Sudwala to inquire about Ron's health and whereabouts? I know they don't work directly together, but they do have a kind of business relationship since he has sold so many Sudwala weeks. I'm sure she knows something.


----------



## Santina (Jun 26, 2008)

Now I am getting concerned. I also sent in my share certificates to ron a few months back. Im was hoping to get a check soon. I hope my share isn't lost. I just think it is taking some time.


----------



## jimbosee (Jul 1, 2008)

*Where's Ron???*

jimbosee,here.I have just spoken to Ron over the phone.approx 10-00am East Coast time,and he is ok ,he has been ill,but hopes to be in the office tomorrow and will attend to the people on TUG board,and is sorry for any inconvienences.By the way Ron sold us our first S/A timeshare and we could not have been happier with the service.Stay well Ron.Regards Jim  Seedsman


----------



## catwgirl (Jul 8, 2008)

I am glad to hear he is okay.


----------



## ron1 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Back In The Saddle Again !*

Firstly, I must apologies for not coming back to everyone sooner but I have been quite ill - but I am up and well again.

I would like to thank all those TUGGERS who Skyped me and sent me e-mail messages to Get Well. It was quite moving and very much appreciated. 

A very big thank you to JIM BOSEE who Skyped me and mentioned that all is well in the message above.

*TUGGERS ARE THE BEST!*

I have answered everyone's e-mails and am up to date.

A note to all those Sudwala Sellers: All your weeks have been sold to one huge corporate buyer. I am awaiting on Niky to let me know that the transfer has been finalised. As soon as this done I will be contacting everyone with a view to paying them.

Insofar as the sales of timeshare at other resorts are concerned - the sales of timeshares in South Africa have sadly dropped off quite dramatically. 

For one, my corporate buyer has decided not to buy any more weeks at this moment in time. They say they will look at things again in a couple of months' time.

I can only assume this is because the SA economy is in a bad way - just as all economies around the world, I believe, are. The huge increase in petrol AND  interest rates are causing many problems. People who took out home loans are really feeling the pinch. The interest rates are rising monthly and many are losing their homes and their cars. Food prices have esculated. The retrenching and the dismissing of workers is rife with thousands upon thousands of people are without jobs.

Economists say things will change and will improve next year ... we will have to wait and see?

Those who sent me their paperwork need not be too concerned ... everything is in safe custody. I will keep the paperwork safe on this side and continue to advertise the weeks. If you find a buyer before me please let me know and I will return everything to you.

You can get me on ron@fairfields.co.za

Take care

Ron


----------



## ipowell (Sep 23, 2008)

Ron...If you are out there please respond to my private email I sent you through TUG.  I can not get through to you via regular email.  Thanks,

Imo Powell


----------



## ron1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Dear Imo

Just to let you know I have been receiving your e-mails and I have done exactly what you requested.

Take care

Ron


----------



## catwgirl (Oct 8, 2008)

Ron,

I am glad to hear that you are feeling better.


----------



## Carol C (Oct 15, 2008)

Ron...You are in my thoughts and prayers as I re-visit this thread. I enjoyed doing business with you and wish you the best of health and happiness.


----------



## douga (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Ron
Glad you are feeling better.. I too have been having trouble contacting you through emails. I am still up in the air as to what the status is with our Sudwala purchases. I know that you responded above on July 9 but have not heard from you since. Hope all is well but would really like an update on our selling of the weeks through you. please either respond here or through a private email. thanks for everything
doug


----------



## rwroth (Nov 27, 2008)

*Where's Ron*

I'd also like to see an update from Ron. Seems like I started this thread many months ago and heard from him once since then, but nothing for several months. Ron. if you're out there, how about an update?

Roy


----------



## got4boys (Nov 28, 2008)

*Still no money...and still waiting*



got4boys said:


> I sent my share certificates to him earlier this year (January) for Sudawala for 2 units because he said he was going to buy them. Was confirmed that he has them.
> 
> Haven't heard from him and I kept asking him about it. Have not heard from him since April and I have emailed him.
> 
> Peggy




Yes, I am still waiting to hear from Ron too and the monies that he owes me. It has been many months and the transfer was confirmed by Sudwala.

With Christmas coming, I really need the money.


----------



## longnoury (Dec 1, 2008)

*Where's Ron and my money*

Same deal here. Been almost a year now and still no cash. He does reply to my e-mails saying that its in the final stages and just a bit more paperwork bla bla bla... Come on Ron us tuggers have sent alot of business your way lets wrap this thing up.


----------

